# Is it possible to quit smoking?



## GraceMorgan (Mar 3, 2009)

How do you encourage a person to quit smoking that has been smoking since the age of 16?


----------



## Semi-Crazy (Dec 2, 2008)

Get a rough number for much money has been spent and show him how many Millions and Millions of dollars he could have in his hand right now. Then you quit and still put the same amount of money away and you are laughin


----------



## RiverPines (Dec 12, 2006)

You cant unless they want to!
Then if they want to, they really have to want to because the addiction is real and difficult to get past.


----------



## simplehippie (Feb 18, 2009)

First of all I wish you the best with this. My Husband and I both quit this year cold turkey. Not easy, but with the rise in the cost of cigs, I'm sure glad I did! We are spending $2920.00 a yr. WOW. We both smoked a pack a day.
I also went to the website...whyquit.com.......and that did me in...I was all done. Also, do it for yourself, not for any other reason. When you can do it for you, in turn you are doing it for others that you love.
p.s. It only takes 72 hrs to be completely nicotine free, and start rebuilding healthy cells!!!


----------



## beccachow (Nov 8, 2008)

I got great results from Chantix. It was simply pain-free. You continue to smoke until you just don't want it anymore. Chantix binds to the receptors in the brain that get enjoyment from the cigarette so that the nicotine can't get in there; no "rush" of enjoyment from your smokes. Eventually, you just stop smoking. I quit on it and did great for about a year and a half (only took the meds for a month), then my willpower weakened when it was brought back into the house, and old habits kicked in. So if they quit, they need to stay away from it, period. No sneaking one here and there, we are addicts and can't do that. But I digress...if you can get him to check into Chantix, and he realises it is a pretty painless and easy way to quit with no "quit dates" and so forth looming ahead of him like a guillotine, he might consider it. I also had NO mood changes and no weight gain (though food DID start to taste good again).


----------



## lonzyirwin (Feb 26, 2009)

Making someone quit smoking is a very difficult thing. It is completely up to the person to quit the habit. One requires a strong will and desire to quit. These are not the only factors. You may find very interesting tips to quit smoking, do follow the link http://www.stop-smoking-guru.com . This site is completely dedicated to stop smoking and I personally think it will certainly help. 
All the Best


----------



## Lynn Bodoni (Feb 10, 2008)

GraceMorgan said:


> How do you encourage a person to quit smoking that has been smoking since the age of 16?


 It won't do any good until the smoker decides that s/he wants to quit for him/herself. No amount of nagging or longsuffering looks will encourage the smoker.

When my husband was trying to quit, I tried very hard to help him find activities that didn't include smoking. I also tried to be very considerate of him, so as not to stress him any further. Smoking relieves stress.

He had to try several times before he was able to quit for good. He finally managed to do it using a patch...and every day he'd take three bucks out of his pocket and put it in a jar. Every now and then he'd iron all those singles, and then put the money in a special account at the credit union. He gloated about all the money he was saving, and I listened to him (very patiently, I might add, and I didn't point out that he could have been saving this money all along).

He hasn't smoked since 2001. He says that he still dreams about smoking occasionally, but it's not something he wants to take up again.

Good luck.


----------



## frontiergal (Oct 3, 2002)

I quit 5 years ago and will be fifty this year. I quit twice in a span of two weeks ...At the time I had a husband who thought it was cute to blow smoke in my face. So I had to program myself to realize in real life I will have people blowing smoke in my face. I thought about all the rich jerks living off of the money that was responsible for my addiction and any health issues I had or might get. It took alot of time and effort but I am 5 years smoke free. I do have a craving for a smoke once in a while even though I hate the smell. It passes fairly quick. My mom told me she would crave a smoke once in a while even after quiting for thirty years. Keep in mind...when you quit that when you have a craving it will pass within a few minutes....Hang in there...you will have more money and be healthier. Good Luck


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Help the person find his/her motivation to quit, then support that person with positive reinforcement.

Sometimes it's easier if that person person looks at his/her motivations for smoking (gaining insight). If it's stress, what are other ways to destress: running? Afraid of gaining weight? Healthy food alternatives...you get the idea. 

Tobacco addiction is a hard one to quit.


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

I started smoking when I was 14 because the other teenagers I hung around with smoked. I quit once FOR A WHOLE YEAR, but went back to it. When I was 31 years old, I got a phone call on Valentine's Day from an old boyfriend -- and I kept trying and trying to clear my throat. I'm sure it sounded awful. I believe this "frog in the throat" problem was caused by smoking, so I quit that very day and never had another one. I was amazed that I was able to quit. I even had to keep checking the ashtrays in the car to make SURE there weren't any cigarette butts in there! That has been more than 20 years ago and I've never had another puff since. I've been through many traumatic events such as death in the family, being fired from a job, etc., etc., but I have never once reached for another cigarette.

I hope the 16-year-old can stop smoking.


----------



## calboydoc (Apr 10, 2008)

I got pregnant...


----------



## ldc (Oct 11, 2006)

Well when my 82 yr old mom was in the hospital (for something else!) last fall, they wouldn't let her smoke indoors. When she came home, she had a patch, and she actually quit in 6 weeks. She had been smoking since she was 12 or 14. I'm happy and sad for her, b/c now she has a kind of dementia due to oxygen deprivation. But maybe following a traumatic event, with the help of patches or gum, others could quit? Best regards, ldc


----------

